# marunong (2)



## Qcumber

I'd like to know if the sentences below are are correct.

1) Marúnong siyá ng [nang] Intsék. = He knows Chinese.

2) Marúnong láng siyá ng Itsék. = He only knows Chinese. 

3) Hindî pá siyá marúnong ng ibáng wíkà. = He doesn't know any other language.

4) Intsék láng ang marúnong siyá. = The only one he knows is Chinese.


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> I'd like to know if the sentences below are are correct.
> 
> 1) Marúnong siyá ng [nang] Intsék. = He knows Chinese.
> 
> 2) Marúnong láng siyá ng Itsék. = He only knows Chinese.
> 
> 3) Hindî pá siyá marúnong ng ibáng wíkà. = He still doesn't know any other language. (Perhaps, he has plans or is expected to learn other languages)
> Your sentence is grammatical but it's more natural for us to say:
> 1. Tagalog o English lang ang alam niya. (you have to specify the language)
> 2. Nakakapagsalita siya ng iba't ibang wika. (it also implies that he can understand them)
> -He can speak different languages.
> 
> You also have to specify the ability:
> 1. Nakakaintindi siya ng Pranses pero hindi siya nakakapagsalita nito.
> He can only understand French but is unable to speak it.
> 
> 4) Intsék láng ang marúnong siyá. = The only one he knows is Chinese.
> Intsik lang ang alam niya.
> Marunong lang siyang magsalita ng Intsik.


----------



## mataripis

Hi Qmber!  The word "Marunong" has other version like maalam. I am going to show the versions of my translations based on my experiences in using Tagalog as primary language.1.) Marunong siyang Mag Intsik. 2.) Intsik lang ang alam niyang salitain.  3.) Hindi siya marunong sa ibang Wika.(maliban sa Intsik). 4.)Tanging sa Intsik lang siya maalam.  I hope these samples will help you to learn Tagalog in simple and clear expressions.


----------



## 082486

Qcumber said:


> I'd like to know if the sentences below are are correct.
> 
> 1) Marúnong siyá ng [nang] Intsék. = He knows Chinese.
> 
> 2) Marúnong láng siyá ng Itsék. = He only knows Chinese.
> 
> 3) Hindî pá siyá marúnong ng ibáng wíkà. = He doesn't know any other language.
> 
> 4) Intsék láng ang marúnong siyá. = The only one he knows is Chinese.


 

1.  : He/She knows Chinese
2.  : He/She only knows Chinese
3.  : He doesn't know other languages yet.
4.  : for this sentence: i would prefer "alam" than marunong :Intsek lang ang alam niya...number 4 is the same as number 2 in thought...literally it can be translated as: Chinese is the only one (or only language) he/she knows. 

I used He/She becuase "siya" doesn't really tell if the person is male or female...(but in your case I believe the subject is male because you keep using he)...unless you replace "siya" by a person's name.
example: Marunong lang si John ng Instek. or Intsek lang ang alam ni John : John only knows Chinese.

correct me if i'm wrong


----------

